

YouTube Has Speech-to-Text Functionality - bootload
http://www.beet.tv/2008/07/youtube-has-voi.html

======
briansmith
Who would have thought that so many great technologies would be created to
create tiny classified ads.

I wonder if Google gave Don Lapre any stock options for giving them their
business model. Or, maybe they just made the $39.95 payments?:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mubCkCAEiDQ>

